# Frage SSL und nicht SSL



## downloard (15. Dez 2006)

Hallo,
in meiner Anwendung soll der Login über https erfolgen. Das funzt auch: habt für den Tomcat ein zertifikat erstellt und in der "web.xml" in einem "security-constraint" einen "transport-guarantee" CONFIDENTIAL für meine login seiter erstellt.
Als Pattern ist nur die Login Seite angegeben.

wenn ich über http aufrufe wird auf https umgestellt. das geht auch alles. nur das problem ist, dass ich jetzt ausschließlich über https surfe. ich möchte aber nach dem erfolreichen anmelden wieder automatisch auf http umspringen!?

Habe aber keine Idee wie ich das anstellen soll.

bye


----------



## kama (15. Dez 2006)

Hi,

warum willst Du nach erfolgreichem Login wieder auf http zurück ???:L  https ist doch in Ordnung....

MfG
Karl Heinz


----------



## Guest (15. Dez 2006)

super antwort.
ich hab nicht nach dem sinn gefragt, sondern wie man das problem lösen könnte?


----------



## Guest (15. Dez 2006)

Leite nach erfolgreichem Login auf eine HTTP Seite um. Stichwort: "sendRedirect"


----------

